# Grainfather Connect Controller



## Drtmonster (22/2/18)

G’day All

I’ve bought a GF connect and will use it as a controller for my 50l 3V system.

I want to run a 2.2kw element. The GF element is 2000w. It would make sense that the GF Connect could handle up to 10A. Which should mean the 2.2kw element is fine.

Does anyone. Know if they have a fuse or breaker in them to protect them?

Thanks

Rich


----------



## wide eyed and legless (23/2/18)

All I know is they do have a trip switch to protect the element when there is a build up of sugars.


----------



## Drtmonster (23/2/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> All I know is they do have a trip switch to protect the element when there is a build up of sugars.


Thanks. I guess there is some kind of breaker in there.


----------



## Drtmonster (23/2/18)

Drtmonster said:


> Thanks. I guess there is some kind of breaker in there.


Reading a bit more that tripping may be a thermal protection of the element and not a breaker


----------



## wide eyed and legless (23/2/18)

Best guy to ask is Magicalpancake he has the Guten/Ace he would definitely know they are made in the sam factory as the Grainfather. Send him a PM he will be able to help you.


----------



## Drtmonster (23/2/18)

Thanks


----------

